# find myself attracted to bigger women as I get older...how about you?



## skinnie minnie (May 1, 2013)

I have seen posts by other men saying that they were attracted to bigger woman at different times in their lives and I find that as I get older I am increasingly attracted to bigger women. I'm interested in knowing about other peoples' experience on this subject.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 1, 2013)

It makes sense. The older you get, you tend to get more secure in yourself and more comfortable expressing your preferences. I prefer to call it "growing up".


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (May 1, 2013)




----------



## chicken legs (May 1, 2013)

That Guy You Met Once said:


>



LOL, that is awesome. Best illustration evar. 



I would just chalk it up to maturity as well. Everyone realizes at some point that sexiness comes in all shapes and sizes. Well, I hope that happens..lol. So welcome to the club.


----------

